# 2009 models are online



## that guy again (Jul 14, 2008)

The Scott Web site has been updated. Don't see any major changes except moving some specs around in the Addict line, including the new Dura-Ace on the R2.


----------



## js1221 (Aug 15, 2008)

Color schemes are different. My 09 Speedster S30 is waiting to take its maiden voyage in the morning, can't wait to take it out.


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

The paintjobs look different, with the R1 resembling what Saunier-Duval road this past season (minus the red sponsor logos on the seatstays).

Even though the site says the Addict is the official equipment of Team Columbia, I expect to see a different paintjob for George and the boys since that team's kit is mostly blue (no yellow at all!)


----------

